# The Benifits of IBS



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Before you kick me in the teeth for posting this thread, please, hear me out! I'm fairly new here still, and I hope I'm not stepping out of line, but this has been itching at me for the past few days. IBS, as you all know all too well, isn't fun to live with. It's not easy, and it changes our lives from great to downright crappy. (No pun intended.) However, I'm sure I don't need to tell you all this, you're probably sitting there shaking your head while mumbling something about how I'm just a long-winded woman that's gone mad.We've all added our thoughts and insight to others, to help ease their suffering as only a fellow IBS-er knows how. We're understanding to one another, because we walk similar paths. We can easily step into each other's shoes and know how the other is feeling, where normal people honestly can't. I don't have to sit here and go on about how great this forum is, because like me, you all know how much of a godsend it is. So, I wanted to get this thread started, for us to just reflect on what we've learned. IBS comes with mainly bad effects, but are there any positives? Can you think of any ways that having IBS has helped you? It may be hard, which is why I'm asking you to really think about it. We've got IBS and there's nothing we can do about it, unless they invent some sort of miracle pill for us. But until then, what? Do we sit around and mope all day? I can't speak for anyone else when I say this and I hope once more I'm not stepping out of line, but I refuse to let this stupid condition get me down. Life is a gift, and damnit, I'm going to live it to the fullest; no matter what curse has been brought upon me. So, I'll lead by example, and I'll tell those of you who are still with me how IBS has actually helped me. Just a few things, so here we go. Before I had IBS I was a very depressed and unappreciative person. Having this condition has taught me how much I should value my health, and really work to take care of the body I was given. It has taught me not only to be appreciative of life around me, but compassionate for others with things they cannot do anything to help. Sure, my social life suffered, but really; all the true friends I had could be counted on one hand. Those friends are still with me, even though I can't go and hang out with them. For those of you who know me, you'll know almost every time I open my mouth, something amusing has spilled out; and for this post here it is. IBS has taught me to really appreciate the advance of technology, particularly, modern plumbing.If you can think of a way that having your condition has helped you, please, share it with us. We have to be strong and play with the cards we've been given, and I hope I'm not the only one out there that is sick and tired of being depressed from this ####. Until then, be strong everyone, and once more; I apologize sincerely if I've offended anyone. My intentions are well, I assure you.


----------



## 20635 (Mar 28, 2007)

I understand what you're trying to say. Ibs has made me want to fight for what I want in life. I compare myself everyday to people I know or people in the news who unlike don't have a chance to go to college because they have some kind of disability or some serious illness and many of them are still fighting for what they want you know? and I can't just sit here and worry about a tiny little thing like my stomach if they are able to do all those things so can I. Like you, I am not letting ibs stop me from pursuing a career and many many things I have in mind. My family and friends are 100% supportive and that's all I need right now.And yes, sorry if I'm offending anyone I'm just trying to open up and share my thoughts with you.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Artist, thank you greatly for your input. I too have compared myself to others you see on the news from time to time, and it makes you feel kinda crappy. I mean, like you said, here you are thinking it's the end of the world because you've got IBS; but what about those children that won't see their 16th birthday because of their diseases? I think that's what makes me get out of bed every day. Knowing that yeah, it's crappy, but it could be worse. Could be a *lot* worse. At least you've got your friends and family behind you though, it's so helpful to have others standing at your back and ready to do what they can to help. It's unfortunate for those that really do feel like they're alone in this, but that's why this board is here; to let people know they're not alone. I'm glad you're not going to let this hold you back from living your life as best as you can, that's the best thing we can do, to just play the cards we're dealt.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Although, like everyone, IBS frustrates me, and I'm still trying to figure out if there is a solid reason for my stomach problems. But there are a few things that I can see positive from this. I would have rather figured them out on my own, but because of IBS, I HAD to learn them.I take eating more serious now. Before I enjoyed what I wanted, when I wanted, and how much I wanted. Now, I treat food for what it is. It's something that is to help my body function. I still treat myself to stuff, but now it's lemon or strawberry icee. Or put some cinnamon on my toast to get some sweetness. But no longer do I stuff myself on junk or healthy stuff. I've been losing weight because of this, but I have really needed to lose weight and it has been a healthy weight lose because of lowering my calorie intake.I have learned to not keep everything to myself. I have a husband and parents and family that I can lean on. Some know more than others, but if I'm feeling down, now all I have to do is call up my sister and tell her I'm feeling frustrated and she will talk with me and cheer me up. I don't have to only rely on myself.For me, my belief is that when life gives you trials, you need to learn something from it. I'm not saying it's easy, and I'm still upset sometimes about this. My attitude needs to be improved some days. But I know that having this will make me a better person in some way. Same as when I couldn't conceive a baby, same as when I finally got pregnant and miscarried. (Now I have two little ones







) Like I said, I would have rather learned some of this stuff without the trial/problem. But that's life.


----------



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the positive post Patient, but it's really hard to think about the benefits when you are suffering from a condition that has no cure.The positive that I can see is that I'm more knowledgeable about the condition than ever before. If someone comes to me and mentions that too have IBS I'm able to understand. As before, I would probably look at them like what???Again, thanks for the post!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For me, who developed this condition in my 40s, it has forced me to correct the bad habits I had encouraged since high school and both take responsibility for my health and change those things which have impacted me. I have also been fortunate to find a supplemental protocol that has reversed most of my aging problems and, yes, "cured" me of the daily D. I would not want to wish those 10 bad years on anyone; but the changes they forced on me have added to my expected lifelength and returned me to a state of vitality I had not experienced for 15 or 20 years. So, looking ahead, the IBS was "good." Looking back, not so much.Mark


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your insight to the discussion! Mommywith2, like many of us I'm sure, I can completely relate to valueing what you put into your system. I used to cram all kinds of horrid foods down my throat without the bat of an eyelash, never considering all the potential problems it would cause. Now I'm more picky about my food then anyone I've ever seen, but that doesn't mean I don't kick back and spoil myself every so often. Ice cream is a huge trigger for me, but just the other night I sat down with a bowl of the stuff and chowed down. It made it all the more enjoyable too! I couldn't have a more supportive lover with this. In fact, he doesn't even flinch when I ask him to run into the store to fetch me some Immodium. If someone asks him about it, he'll even say it's him that's got the problems sometimes; if he doesn't just shrug and walk off already. (Now he's wondering what I'm smiling about.)Thank you as well growlgurl for contributing and you're very welcome for starting this thread. I know it's hard living with IBS, or other conditions like this, but that's why I've started this topic. We need to feel good about ourselves, and value what we have; instead of feeling pitiful because we've got it. Similiar to what Mom said, I believe everything happens for a reason, and what doesn't kill us will make us stronger.And finally, thank you for your input as well Mark. I'm glad to see that IBS has at least put some benifit to your life, even if it is correcting a few habits; no matter how big or small they may be. I wouldn't wish bad years of IBS, even though I've only experienced about 3 so far, on anyone; and if I could go back and change them I don't think I honestly would. Everything we've done in our lives has shaped us into who we are today, and that's something I don't know that I could change.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya *Patient*, you opened a great subject I need to say..though that I am not sure I have good things to say about Ibs.


> but I refuse to let this stupid condition get me down. Life is a gift, and damnit, I'm going to live it to the fullest; no matter what curse has been brought upon me.


I also refuse to let this stupid Ibs to rule my life, I am fight and will fight this, I won't let it win. Let's see, Ibs made me a sad person, before the Ibs I was a happy one and did great on studies. Since the Ibs began each day was a nightmare in school and what hurt me the most is that It caused me disabilites to learn. To sit in class when you having such a problem it to go trought hell. My brothers were so angry at me when I went out of the class a lot of time like.. why she can't go to school and we can go? she is so damn lazy.There was time when I didn't want to live (Yes, this thought happen from time to time also now) but now I am not a child and can be more independent where my mom can't say to me, no.. you don't need to go to the doc, it's all in your head. Now I am going to what I believe it good for me, I still have the faith that I will find a cure.I maybe was shy in pretty extreme way, but I believe that without the Ibs I still could manged my shyness, actually I could handle this.Ibs made me so apathetic.. being with it for 9 years now.I know that before Ibs I did care for the people around me, but after I got Ibs, I think that it made even more to take more care for others, to be more good then I already was, this yes.I always was a person who love to help to others. Now I want to volunteer and contribute to the community, but also this I can't!Back at the time, I found myself sitting in the back of the yard, while everybody was in class, and just holding my head and think what to do with this curse I got in the middle of my life (I was 12).Since the Ibs, there was time when I didn't care what to eat..cuz it didn't change what I ate I still had problems, today it may happen but now I have more mental power to stay in my diet and not to give up. It helps the diet I want to believe. About the Ice cream, it's a Sin but sometimes a person want to enjoy from the little pleasure in life even if I will pay a price for it.On one side I am still the person with the humor who used to make everybody laugh but on the other side I have a lot of sadness in me, I am feeling that I can do so much more, and not just to suffer all the day long, damn a lot of time there is a question in my mind.. if life meant to for suffer? and when it comes to singing, people already told me "Why you sing with so much pain"? This what the Ibs done to me. Sorry if It sound like I'm a downer, I just writing what I feel.When I am looking on what I wrote, this is so much I gone through.. I am just a human being though and I wonder how I could mange to keep living with this disease and all the humiliations I got.It's true Ibs made me a stronger person, who will do all he can until his last breath just not to give up, But again Ibs don't worth this in my case, I give you my word.A lot of health to all


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow this is an absolutely wonderful thread. I too have grown in many of the same ways you all have mentioned - but I have also found my "true calling" because of this. I decided I wanted to be a doctor a long time ago, but only after being diagnosed with IBS and some other stomach problems have I felt called to be a gastroenterologist. It depresses me greatly that there are so few treatments and no cures for many of the illnesses of the gastrointestinal tract, and also that so many gi docs are uncaring, unsupportive, and unknowledgable. So not only do I want to do research but I want to offer the compassion and support and suggestions that all us sufferers deserve. I am currently applying to med school now, so hopefully in a few years I will be posting about the new drug I found to help each and every one of you =)


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Filling in those 'I have a disability so I automatically qualify for an interview' boxes....that's not right, is it?


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelthink said:


> Filling in those 'I have a disability so I automatically qualify for an interview' boxes....that's not right, is it?


haha, maybe not but its funny all the same One positive of mine is that I always veiwed doctors kinda as pill-pushers (yes, very stereotypical and I hate to think that I used to think that) but I was fortanant enough to find a good GI doctor who feels that perscriptions should be used as a last resort.Makes me think more highly of doctors- who up until this started I have avoided like the plaguefantastic thread idea!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

I hardly think IBS has any benefit for me...Going places, socializing, even working at a job - all things I used to enjoy have now become nearly unbearable chores for me. I don't ask for much out of life, really. All I want is to be able to do the things I enjoy without suffering. All I want is to be able to work - or go places - without wondering when my stomach is going to screw me over next. And forget having the confidence to even engage members of the opposite sex in conversation. I was always a fairly introverted person anyway, but now - with IBS - I don't even bother trying. Neither, I feel, did IBS make me more "empathetic" in some way. All IBS has done for me is cause me to care about my own needs, first and foremost. If someone gets in the way of my feeling well, I only blame them, instead of trying to understand why they are acting the way they are. I mean, sure, it's easy to be empathetic and understanding towards others when you feel good, and are able to go about doing so with no pain. But when I deal with people who upset me (as in, an argument with someone), I'm the only one that suffers - the other person (not having IBS) only deals with slight stress. Meanwhile, getting into a stressful argument causes (yet another) IBS flare-up for me, and so for the rest of the day I am in pain. Life is fun to live when you can go through emotional ups and downs without experiencing corresponding physical pain. Before I "got" IBS (or before the symptoms started dominating my life, I mean) I could enjoy so many more things in life - even sad events such as the breakup of a relationship, for example. It may sound strange to say that, but I tried to appreciate every moment of life, and sometimes I felt as though I had achieved that. Unfortunately, with the onset of IBS symptoms, that attitude has completely disappeared in myself. Now, I enjoy a few things here and there, but for the most part I'm just apathetic and depressed. Again, I don't think IBS has given me any kind of increased empathy or anything like that. I know there are people out there that have worse conditions than myself, people who live life with more pain than I do. I know there are kids out there that have terminal cancer at age 5, and who probably aren't going to live to see age 6. I feel bad for them, but at the same time (and I know this sounds self-centered, but it's how I feel) I realize that if they are going to die as children, they will not have to suffer through a lifetime of horrific pain, like I do. Maybe it's just that I - as a rule - don't enjoy living (thanks to IBS), and so I fail to see how horrible it is (relative, again, to a lifetime of dreadful pain) that those children will be denied that privilege. I guess what IBS has caused me to believe is that there are just some conditions that are just to horrible to expect people to deal with throughout their lives. Really (and this could arguably be viewed as a benefit) I've come to view my own life as nothing more than a commodity; that - when its costs outweigh its benefits - is simply something to dispose of. In my own case, then, since I am here writing these words, its obvious that this has not occurred yet. Unfortunately, each day it seems like the benefits are lessened, and the costs increased. I'm sorry to be such a downer, as someone before me stated, but when people start talking about the "benefits" of IBS (even though, I know, there was nothing but good intentions by the person that started this thread), I tend to get irritated, seeing as how IBS has _hardly_ done anything positive for me....


----------

